# Any O. P. C. M. A. On here?



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

O. P. C. M. A local 67 Detroit


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> O. P. C. M. A local 67 Detroit


 huh ????


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> huh ????


O. P. C. M. A. Operator plasters cement masons Association. Plasters Union. Not to be confused with drywall union.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, I thought it meant 
O ld, P eople, C all, M e, A ssh0le

Sorry bout that,,, I guess you can tell I'm a scab


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Sorry, I thought it meant
> O ld, P eople, C all, M e, A ssh0le
> 
> Sorry bout that,,, I guess you can tell I'm a scab


Yes A lot of old-timers called me that. I'm an independent drywall and plastering contractor now. I work for the union for 12 years Now I'm on my own.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes A lot of old-timers called me that. I'm an independent drywall and plastering contractor now. I work for the union for 12 years Now I'm on my own.


 I have never been in a union, I kinda fundamentally disagree with the concept. I do have some friends that are union. There are arguable points on both sides of the coin.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have never been in a union, I kinda fundamentally disagree with the concept. I do have some friends that are union. There are arguable points on both sides of the coin.


The best thing about the union is the training. Especially for Plastering making knifes, molds. Running Cornice ect. The best thing about being independent is quality of life goes up.


----------

